# Has Anyone ever used Oven Baked Dog Kibble?



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I think we will switch Dharma off of the Kirkland Brand(Costco)
kibble that the breeder feeds. I know to do this in stages by gradually phasing out the old with the new food. My cats eat this brand and are really healthy on it versus a vet recommended brand. They have really shiny coats, maintain a good weight, stay active and like their food. This is a Canadian product. It seems to be made without any soy, corn, wheat or gluten. It is made with fresh deboned chicken, chicken meal, a variety of seeds such as rye, barley, flax seed, oatmeal and brown rice. It seems to have a whole mess of vegetables and fruits in it as well as vitamins and antioxidants and omega fatty acids as well as lactobacillus fermentation products. (sounds like the yogurt I eat). Hopefully this will keep my v active and gaining weight without the digestive upset and allergies. This does have salmon oil in it too. Which from reading on the forum could be cause for concern? Is it just best to try it first? I mean it sounds complete and seems to have everything she needs and is a denser quality kibble with less air to not cause bloating and digestive upset. It sounds good. Please advise.


----------

